# 2017 Southern Michigan Report



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Since the old post got so long, I thought it might be a 
good idea to create a new topic and begin 2017 here.

If you guys are game, then please post here. 
It should make it somewhat easier for all of us.

Anyone been walking around in the woods?

@NSD


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

Not yet. I hunt blondes so I'm 100% sure that they're not up yet. However, I was wondering if the blacks might be up. Anyone know?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

bung23

I've heard of blacks being found in Tennessee and Kentucky but not any further North than that.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Do blacks usually hang around different trees than yellows?

I thought I saw that.

I haven't really hunted blacks too much but if anyone could 
advise on tree types that would help.

I thought I heard oaks, sycamores, tulip poplar, etc for blacks. 
(more commonly)

True?


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

I looked on Kentucky hunting forum guy found some in Hart Co. Some nice finds on the Georgia site on here


----------



## pamorelsxs (Apr 2, 2016)

Matherly's site showing a nice find in middle Indiana???


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

True, he reported a find in Indiana but the 
Map shows it in the southern part. 

Looks like Evansville or Hoosier National 
Forest Area.


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

From what I understand, blacks associate with ash, tulip poplar and big toothed aspen. I don't hunt them, but I should start- I love morels and the woods. I stumbled upon a flush of blacks once- about a hundred- but the next year, there were none there. I've also found one here and there but the trees I hunt do not produce blacks.
I'm so excited and I can't wait to find my blondes.
On a side note, last fall, I happened upon a bunch of edibles. I've never really looked for other mushrooms other than morels. Last year I found chicken-of-the-woods, some GIGANTIC (8"diameter cap) boletes, golden coral mushrooms, chanterelles and maybe another species or two that I can't recall right now. I was too scared to eat any of them, though. I would like to sell them because I found so many, that I could never consume them all. Any ideas on where I could sell them?


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Nosky

I don't usually hunt blacks here in Indiana as the ones I have found do not seem to be of the same quality of those up north. 
When I am up North I hunt in mixed hardwoods going to Ash first but have found many on small humps with smaller maples and beech. I have come across a downed tree that was quite decomposed with moss growing on it. I found blacks in that moss. 
I hunted my ground around here under Sycamore and Tulip but found only Greys and Yellows. 
I have found them under Aspen up North but have only a couple Aspen Patches in my area. 
I'm sorry I do not have a good answer for you but wanted to share my experience's and would like to hear from others. Good Luck to all


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks fellas.

Appreciated the detailed feedback.


----------



## noskydaddy (Apr 15, 2015)

<span style="font-size: xx-large"><strong>PSA</strong></span>

I just remembered something that can 
affect ANY ONE OF US while out in the field. 

Ticks!

Particularly notice: Minnesota, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, &amp; New York 

<span style="font-size: xx-large"><strong>LYME DISEASE CASES REPORTED - 2001 vs 2015</strong></span>








<span style="font-size: x-large"> </span><span style="font-size: x-large"> </span>


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

[video]https://youtu.be/sFwwGQRs6B4[/video] please subscribe for mushroom vids


----------



## billyraybar (Mar 4, 2013)

In order of appearance. First Blacks...Then Grays...Then Blondes. Down here in lower Michigan (Temperance), I find no rhyme or reason as to where these "guys" are found. I've harvested them in ditches, in lawns, in gravel driveways, in flower gardens, in open fields, near any and all species of trees. My philosophy is...If you put your time in and you have a keen eye, you will find them. You might walk through the woods all day and find nothing...You may park your car, open your door and see a couple dozen of 'em staring at you. YOU MUST BE PATIENT AND NOT GIVE UP!!!


----------



## zmushroom queen (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm back!!!!! Haven't been on this site for a few years since the EX was trying to be a bully in the woods......Will hit up some spots soon.....seeing some local pics on FB, so I'll be checking it out soon!!!


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey Queeny, glad your back. Have you found another morel bush? Theres a guy been finding a lot of blacks around the Zoo. Good luck!


----------



## carving (Apr 13, 2017)

I didn't find any morels today BUT, I did just find a bunch of AWESOME Morel Mushroom Walking Sticks on ebay for $30  THEY ROCK!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

zmushroom queen said:


> I'm back!!!!! Haven't been on this site for a few years since the EX was trying to be a bully in the woods......Will hit up some spots soon.....seeing some local pics on FB, so I'll be checking it out soon!!!


Glad to have you back, looking forward to your posts.


----------



## slickie2009 (Mar 27, 2013)

mmh said:


> Glad to have you back, looking forward to your posts.


Good to see you back


----------



## SEMIpicker (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a couple dozen small blondes growing on my front lawn. Some years ago I threw out a bunch of buggy morels under a crab apple tree now at least 1 or 2 come up a year. Nothing like this before. They are all about golf ball size. I picked a couple of the bigger ones for some morels and eggs tomorrow. Must be all the rain of late and now the warm weather. Careful for ticks this year. I was out hiking at a local park yesterday and had about 8 of them on me!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

That's real early for those.....and Hello Kelly, welcome back !


----------



## mushriddler (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello all shroomers from Wayne co. I went out tonight to my south facing early spot and there were 12-16 fresh blonds. I left them till this weekend but the hunt is on!!! GOOD HUNTING TO ALL!!!!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

mushriddler said:


> Hello all shroomers from Wayne co. I went out tonight to my south facing early spot and there were 12-16 fresh blonds. I left them till this weekend but the hunt is on!!! GOOD HUNTING TO ALL!!!!


Good luck my man, I will be out Sunday hoping to find my first of the year.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

zmushroom queen said:


> I'm back!!!!! Haven't been on this site for a few years since the EX was trying to be a bully in the woods......Will hit up some spots soon.....seeing some local pics on FB, so I'll be checking it out soon!!!


Queeny. I did not notice your picture on the first post but it appears that you are jazzed about the Morel season. Go get em


----------



## bung23 (Oct 18, 2012)

I found 11 blacks last week and my buddy found a half dozen blondes today in the lawn of an office building.


----------



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

They're startin'...30 blacks & greys...south side of a hill! Good luck!


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

bohemianjon said:


> They're startin'...30 blacks & greys...south side of a hill! Good luck!


Jon,what part of Michigan are you in. Good luck.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

My brother was out in the far northeastern corner of Indiana today and found Blacks, Greys and yellow, all firm and thick walled beauties, they were all a bit dry which surprised me as we have had a good amount of rain and they were not found in opens areas, none the less nice finds. Good luck to all


----------



## bohemianjon (May 6, 2013)

morelas must-shroom said:


> Jon,what part of Michigan are you in. Good luck.


Southern Berrien County...


----------



## Shoepolice (Apr 16, 2017)

Found 70 plus on Thursday.


----------



## OaklandCountyShroomer (Apr 29, 2017)

Found 100+ southern Oakland co
Popping in flat and shady areas , some big ones lots of little ones


----------



## MarkyMark (Apr 30, 2017)

zmushroom queen said:


> I'm back!!!!! Haven't been on this site for a few years since the EX was trying to be a bully in the woods......Will hit up some spots soon.....seeing some local pics on FB, so I'll be checking it out soon!!!


What area do you hunt at?


----------



## silverdeer (Apr 29, 2013)

I went to one of my spots in Eaton County last week and found 5 Greys. Didn't go out today due to the downpours. A buddy of mine went up to Vanderbilt this weekend and found around 30 or so on Friday.


----------



## rakkasan (May 10, 2013)

Went out yesterday & found a dozen or so greys in Monroe.


----------



## OaklandCountyShroomer (Apr 29, 2017)

Finding large greys on south slopes 6-10 inches 
Also big yellows where it's sunny


----------



## Joe Hayes (May 3, 2017)

Any body have any luck in west Michigan around Muskegon?


----------



## Morel Hunter 111 (May 3, 2017)

Been finding blacks for the last month in Newaygo Co. They seem to be winding down. Two of us found only around 60 on Monday May 1st. Going out today to look for greys and whites. Friends have been finding them this week.


----------



## ogrecharger (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone finding anything near Midland County? Thinking about going up this weekend, but might just go all the way back up to Huron National Forest for blacks if they're not ready in Midland yet.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Just saw pictures of about 30 Huge Yellows found in Lagrange county Indiana which is on the state line.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

anyone know what counties are hitting good right now


----------



## OaklandCountyShroomer (Apr 29, 2017)

Found about 2 pounds under one tree today 
Some we're a little dried up and the others big good looking yellows 
Romeo, mi


----------

